# FORD 1700 hydraulics ?



## CIRCLE-S (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi, I have a 1700 with a frontendloader, I need to remove it. The 2 Hydraulics lines run to the control lever? when I remove them, do I cap them or couple them together?

They look to be 3/8, they are a special hydraulics thread? 

I also need to replace the controler, are they standard 2 lever controlers?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Circle-S! I am not sure about your particular tractor but most tractors have quick disconnect lines and you just disconnect the lines and active and controller lock out so you don't dead the hydraulics. I would think you cap them off. 

Hopefully someone will jump in here who has experience with this machine with a better answer. For something like this, I think it would be WELL worth the expense to obtain a set of manuals for the FEL and tractor if you don't already have them so you will be informed of any special warnings or procedures.


----------



## CIRCLE-S (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. That is how I figured it. With the control in neutral the hydraulics is deadheaded, I bought FEM adaptors to 3/8 FPT and plugged them. So now I have not so quick disconnects. After I rebuild the pivot points on the FEL I shouldn't have to remove it for a while.


----------

